# Sweetie Cake collection



## user3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Please feel free to post any pics from the Sweetie Cake collection in this thread.

***If possible please upload your pics into the Specktra Swatch Gallery. This will help members once the collection thread is removed.***
*
* Thank you all for your lovely pics!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







 *PLEASE REFRAIN FROM ASKING QUESTIONS OR MAKING COMMENTS IN THIS THREAD. 
THIS IS A SWATCH ONLY THREAD.

THANKS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





** 

*


----------



## Gloriamgo (Apr 7, 2006)

comment on swatches HERE

Quad e/s on top, Pigments on the side (from top Apricot Pink, goldenaire, lily white), pencils in the middle (peacocked and iris accents), and lipglasses on the bottom (petit four on left and mouth watering on the right).






Goldenaire on the left and Apricot Pink in the sample jar on the right.











lily white, apricot pink, and pinked mauve (same order in the rest of the pictures)














Soft Sparkle Pencils






Lipglasses









comment on swatches here

edited by Holstrom4, fixed link.


----------



## tricky (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## moonrevel (Apr 13, 2006)

Sweetie Cake swatches in natural light on an NC/NW15.





4 Sweetie Cakes, L to R: Almond Icing (Frost), Gateaux (Frost), Sugar Blue (Velvet), Demi-Sweet (Satin)

Some Pigment comparisons:




L to R: Pinked Mauve, Ruby Red





L to R: Goldenaire, Apricot Pink, All Girl

Lippies:




Sweetie Cake Lipglass





Mouthwatering Lipglass





Glaze Petit-Gloss, both the gloss and the icing mixed together


----------



## karen (Apr 13, 2006)

pink merengue on lips(NC25):










glaze on lips(NC25):










PRESSED goldenaire v/s rose v/s apricot pink pigments:





rose v/s apricot pink on hand:


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 13, 2006)

i found these @ MUA, they're just too gorgeous to be true :O
all pics are JillMarie's.
quad





peacocky & iris accents










same as above + peacocky glitter liner to compare.


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 13, 2006)

and these are also Carolineswing's from MUA, i find her pics very useful


----------



## Alexa (Apr 14, 2006)

hope these help someone


----------



## Alliestella (Apr 25, 2006)

Glaze





Millefeuille





Plum Parfait





Sweetie Cake


----------



## wannabelyn (May 3, 2006)

L to R: Ultra Chill, Iris Print & Peacocked.

With Flash





Without Flash


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (May 13, 2006)

Apricot pink, pinked mauve


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (May 18, 2006)

Night Sky 









Peacocked


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 21, 2006)




----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 20, 2006)

Apricot Pink:





Pinked Mauve:


----------

